# Traynor YCS100H2



## snouttrout (Oct 14, 2009)

What are your opinions of this amp? I'm thinking about buying either the Traynor YCS100H2 or a carvin V3. I haven't heard any good clips of the traynor, but the reviews have been pretty good for the YCS100H. I've heard that the carvin v3 sounds buzzy. I can't try out either amp, so I'm hoping you all can help me. I'm into Dream Theater, Satriani, Megadeth, Metallica, etc. Can I get a really clean sound (without breakup) from the traynor? Can I get a really good distorted tone from the traynor? Does the traynor sound buzzy? Thanks!:rockon2:


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I have a YCS90 Combo, which is basically a combo version of the YCS100H2 minus one channel. The clean channel is *very* clean. It's hard to get it to break up. And the overdrive is anything but buzzy -- I A/B'ed my amp against a Mesa Stilletto, and mine absolutely killed it. Very fat sound.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What's your price range? There's probably something within it that can do the tones you're looking for a bit better than the amps you're looking at (just saying).

I've never played a V3, but I've heard a very convincing cover of a protest the hero song on one - and it sounded pretty good for that. I don't really listen to dream theater/satch/vai/etc, so for all the times I've played a YCS100 I can't speak to how well it does those tones - probably well, I imagine.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

I heard the Traynor YCS100H2 Custom special KILLS!!!
Plus its only 1000 new at L&M...
Unlike most other Traynor amps this one can totally play METAL.
I suggest go and figure it out at L&M:rockon2:


----------



## snouttrout (Oct 14, 2009)

Thank you all for the quick replies. The price range I'm looking at is around $1000 or less. I have owned the following amps: Peavey 5150 and XXX, Line 6 Vetta II and Flextone III XL. I liked the XXX amp, but it was too noisy for me. Also, I like to have one clean channel, one rhythm channel, and one lead channel. I hate the peavey footswitch. I know that sounds silly, but I hate switching between the two distorted channels with one button and then another button to switch between the dirty channels and the clean channel. Why can't they just make one button for each channel? That drives me crazy. 

Anyway, so I tried line 6. The flextone IIIXL and the vetta II are good amps but I miss the feel of a tube amp, and they don't cut through the mix as well as my peavey amps did. So, now I'm looking at the traynor YCS100H2 and the carvin v3. There are very few clips of the YCS10OH2. The clips I've heard don't sound very good--especially the ones from the traynor website. I would take the clips down if I were trying to sell the amps! But since there are limited clips, it's quite hard to judge.

Any other thoughts or comments?


----------



## snouttrout (Oct 14, 2009)

I should have also stated that the reason I am looking at the carvin V3 is because of the midi switching capability and three channels. Likewise, I am attracted to the the 3 channels of the traynor with the effects loop level on each channel. However, it is more important to me that I have great amp tone than to have midi effects/channel changing capability. 

So I want (1) clean channel (2) rhythm channel (3) lead channel.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you spent more time with the Vetta II, you should have no problems cutting through. I've heard someone get the same tone with a bogner XTC, Line 6 Vetta II, and Axe-FX Ultra with the same guitar and pedalboard.

If you still have the vetta II, i'd spend some more time with it. If you want midi, would you consider upping the budget a bit and looking for a used framus dragon?


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

Budda said:


> If you spent more time with the Vetta II, you should have no problems cutting through. I've heard someone get the same tone with a bogner XTC, Line 6 Vetta II, and Axe-FX Ultra with the same guitar and pedalboard.
> 
> If you still have the vetta II, i'd spend some more time with it. If you want midi, would you consider upping the budget a bit and looking for a used framus dragon?


Is Vetta 2 a Pod X3 pro built in a cab with speakers? Im not sure but for $2000 I would rather get a pod x3 pro and a decent all tube low watt amp.
Please tell me im wrong.:smile:


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

I've gone through a lot of digital gyzmos... went back to tube - never look back since then.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Have played the traynor and each channel is very different, as said the clean is clean,,fenderish almost.

The mid channel can do the classic rock blues tones very well and I imagine eq'd should pull of Satch no problem. He is not a big gain guy but needs sustain, clarity and picking dynamics.

The metal channel I think is ok but needs a overdrive with some eq tone control to do modern metal.

Lots of potential with a great price, the cab you use may make all the difference. I played along with the matching 4-12. 

By the way he is in the US guys..


----------

